
Show HN: Coward.js – Back off AJAX polling interval when something goes wrong - orangepenguin
https://github.com/jensenak/coward
======
orangepenguin
I know this is pretty small compared to many of the projects posted here. I'm
just getting into Javascript and thought this would be useful in a lot of
places. I'd love any feedback people have to give.

